# How many have a mixed household?



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Cats N Dogs, Cats N Ferrets, Cats N House Rabbits? Any really unusual combinations?

Just curious how many have multiple critters :wolfie


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not any longer . Now it's just MowMow and I.

When I lived in NJ we had 2 dogs, 1 cat, and 6 horses(two of the horses belonged to my parents, the other 4 were ours).


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I couldn't help but notice in Mow's photos the world of warcraft interface! LOL. I played from 2006-2010.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have two cats, one hamster and four fish... Not too unusual, but it is a mixed household!

At some point I would like to add 3 gerbils and a Blue French bulldog to the mix.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a dog, Moxie, with my cats. She's wonderful with them. I used to have a house bun too, many years ago, along with Moxie and several cats. All got along well.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

One inside cat Dagny. One outside dog Savannah. Hopefully when Savannah calms down (she's a 2 year old lab, need I say more? ) she will be and inside/outdoor doggie.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I have three basset hounds - I started with one puppy, and then adopted two more from rescue. I also have three cats - 1 from welfare, 2 norwegians. The dogs will randomly chase the cats, just for fun. The cats will play along and then swipe at the dogs. I've always had a dog and cat mix, seems to work for us


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tiikiri said:


> I couldn't help but notice in Mow's photos the world of warcraft interface! LOL. I played from 2006-2010.


I've been playing since launch so..2005(?)...

It's a great time waster now that I"m out of work....


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I have cats and a tarantula. XD They can't really play or interact with each other, but the cats sure love to lay on top of Edgar's cage and freak her out!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, as of right now, I have two doggies (4 year old Chihuahuas) and soon to be getting a kitty!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a dog (Cocker Spaniel/Poodle) named Tara and two cats, Blaze and Blacky.

In the past I've had a hamster, hundreds of mice (very few were tame...), fish, two dogs (one was a Jack Russell and the other a Pomeranian/Poodle cross) and a cat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Two cats and seven fish (plus some new baby fish)...not exactly unusual!


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

I've got two cats, one rabbit, two fish tanks. 

Hammurabi (rabbit) is ferocious when he defends his raisins but otherwise he gets bullied by Skooma (my brat) and Sugar is absolutely terrified of him (unsurprisingly). Sugar adores watching the ten gallon (has one danio in it) and will chitter, paw and fall off the couch trying to get at the fish. 

I'm getting a 90 gallon for the three goldfish and will be moving the danio and cory to the twenty (along with some tankmates so they can school). 

In the future I hope to have a bird (lineolated parakeet) and a blue tongue skink.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I currently have the two cats and a 30 gallon freshwater fishtank in my home. So not much of a mixed household. 

I do sort of have a dog (pomeranian named Sambu) but he still lives with my parents. He's "my" dog in the sense that my parents got him for me when I was in 4th grade and I grew up with him, but he's also sort of a family dog. When I finally moved out after college, I considered taking him with, but he was 14 at that point and I just felt it would have been too hard to completely change his routine at that point. Plus I live in a tiny condo with no yard. But I do still go over there to see him on most weekends. And he's met the cats. They're cautiously intrigued by him, and he has no interest in them. XD



MowMow said:


> I've been playing since launch so..2005(?)...
> 
> It's a great time waster now that I"m out of work....


It even makes a great after-work time-waster too.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

The best friend of Horst is Norbert. They spend a lot of time on the cattree. Our couple: Cat Horst and iguana Norbert. 
We also have a budgie, a chameleon and two bearded dragons. Horst loves them all. :heart


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> It even makes a great after-work time-waster too.


OMG. I'm such a nerd. I had the *best* WoW day yesterday. My Goblin hunter hit 80. I tamed both Loque'nahak and Krush(both by accident, I was just mining Sholazar to lvl my engineering). THEN the Amber Messenger Bow dropped last night in Blackrock Caverns and I was the only hunter.....I was giggling like an idiot last night I was so excited.

Ok, sorry for hijacking. I'm still pathetically excited.


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

I have two cats (Ivan and Marilyn) , three chickens (Beyonce, Treacle and Pixie) and a fish (Salsa).


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Mutzi said:


> The best friend of Horst is Norbert. They spend a lot of time on the cattree. Our couple: Cat Horst and iguana Norbert.
> We also have a budgie, a chameleon and two bearded dragons. Horst loves them all. :heart


 Ohh, do you have pictures of Horst and Norbert together? I wanna see!


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

We have 3 cats and 3 dogs. We also have a bunny. My mom may take one of my dogs when her boxer passes away. She's getting really old. My mom has my dogs litter mate and her dog will need a friend. My dog doesn't really like my son so I think that's the best option for her. She's not mean to him, she just tolerates him so I think she'd be happier there.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

MowMow said:


> OMG. I'm such a nerd. I had the *best* WoW day yesterday. My Goblin hunter hit 80. I tamed both Loque'nahak and Krush(both by accident, I was just mining Sholazar to lvl my engineering). THEN the Amber Messenger Bow dropped last night in Blackrock Caverns and I was the only hunter.....I was giggling like an idiot last night I was so excited.
> 
> Ok, sorry for hijacking. I'm still pathetically excited.


No, I understand. I used to live and breathe WoW. I met my fiancee there! Now, the wedding is in two months and guess what we don't do anymore? Play WoW. Both of us are busier than ever. 
I miss it sometimes, but it served it's purpose :love2


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Har, Har...I have Rocky the dog, Miu and Captain Jack the cats, Smokey the chinchilla. Then there are also two finches in the house as well, but they reside in a closed room because Miu loves to climb on top of the cages to freak them out.

They have a somewhat harmonious relationship. Miu sometimes baits Rocky and makes him chase her. Rocky loves to 'help' when I need to scold Miu for being naughty. Jack sits on the sidelines. Sometimes Miu bullies Jack and Rocky protects Jack by chasing after her and barking. Then he goes back to check Jack, making sure he's okay.

Miu will sometimes watch Smokey, but most of the time now, she ignores his cage. Rocky only goes near the cage to look for stray droppings to eat. Ew.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

We have one gold fish, two cats & two dogs in the house and they all get along great! Well, the fish kinda keeps to himself, but my cat Lucy will sometimes sit beside the tank and wave through the glass at him. The neighbor's dog spends a lot of time over here too.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Tiikiri said:


> Ohh, do you have pictures of Horst and Norbert together? I wanna see!


:cool


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Mutzi said:


> :cool


What an odd but absolutely beautiful pair! Norbert is amazing!!! Just how long is he?!


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it! Cat and Iggy buddies. Thank you for making me smile!!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Tiikiri, you´ve got "PM". 

Norbert is about 180 cm long.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Mutzi said:


> Norbert is about 180 cm long.


WOW! He's got a full seven inches on my height!! Incredible lizard!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a mixture of animals, but they are all (mostly) outside. They sometimes share the community table with Midnight the cat. Of course Midnight has access to the garage too!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that is my dream... :love2 

We have a hedgehog in our garden and when Horst met him on his way, he wanted to play with him. :mrgreen:


----------

